# Favorite First Class- which airline?



## se7enfold (Oct 23, 2013)

Etihad first class takes the cake for me. Got the suite with my wife on our trip to asia. Not my video, but this is what it was like.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks pretty comfortable.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

The only flight where I would've paid for first class (or even business class) was the 18 hour flight from Chicago, USA to Narita, Japan. Only problem is that first class was $19,000 and business class was $8000. Needless to say, I was miserable in coach.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

i only fly first if work is paying for it (ie I'm travelling with executives), otherwise it's business or below. UAE is amazing. Singapore, EVA, and Cathay were hardly a step above business and not worth the premium.


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

If it's domestic then Virgin has things down pretty well. The airbus planes are just heads and shoulders above the older Boeing that American and Delta tend to use on the same routes. The staff is also way more friendly, they seem to get it. American and the older guard of airlines still have flight attendants that nit pick about things that don't matter. Virgin is pretty cool about most everything and seem more casual and friendly than agitated or looking to pick a fight or being the queen of passo-agressiveo land. International I'd say emierates and Eithad have it on lock down but the cost to fly is the same as two year old used Honda accord. I've done American twice over sea's in business class and it was pretty good


----------



## Sandtree (Aug 10, 2016)

Only have very limited experience of first, these days its rare for companies to even pay for Business Class unless you are flying 10+ hours and so my only times have been due to a free bump or if using airmiles to upgrade.

Personally think that BA's offering is not notably better than VS' Upper Class and certainly not worth any premium - but then I am not keen on BA's Business Class either. 

Etihad's does look amazing but I doubt I'll ever get to witness it first hand and Singapore looks very similar - you dont get a seat that converts to a bed but a seat plus a bed


----------



## smee (Oct 15, 2015)

Depends on the destination. I fly delta first class domestically as i have more room to work on a laptop. Lufthansa as much as i can when i fly across the pond.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Alysandir said:


> The only flight where I would've paid for first class (or even business class) was the 18 hour flight from Chicago, USA to Narita, Japan. Only problem is that first class was $19,000 and business class was $8000. Needless to say, I was miserable in coach.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


This is one of the main things keeping me from visiting my international friends.

I'm usually literally about to burst into a fit after just 4 hours of coach, flying domestically from LA to Houston. I can't comprehend 18 hours of that. It really scares me.

I don't know what buttons I need to push in life to get to First or even Business, but boy do I need to get there.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Private jet or nothing!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They need to come to me if it is important........

Too old for hand-to-hand combat at airports these days if I can help it. 

However, I do agree that Virgin's domestic 1st Class is one of the best we have around here by far unless you get into the private stuff, IMHO.


----------



## KS1144 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have only flown 1st class a few times(business a few as well), but the one that stood out the most obviously was British Airways SFO to London. Pretty amazing flight experience. 

Domestically flew a United 1st class due to being upgraded for cheap and while it was not bad compared to most coach experiences, it certainly didn't feel like "First Class".


----------



## TimeisGold88 (Oct 31, 2016)

se7enfold said:


> Etihad first class takes the cake for me. Got the suite with my wife on our trip to asia.


Definitely agree with you on this Mate. So luxurious and the flight attendants have been trained to perfection.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

I took a flight that gave me a chair and bed. I liked that. I think that was Lufthansa. That said, I don't actually have a favorite mainly because I don't often have the freedom to choose a flight based on which airline I like best. It's all about schedule for me. I care about having enough privacy not to worry about someone seeing what's on my computer screen. Any int'l first has that well in hand. The last row of business by a window generally does too.

Features I like most when I walk on and find them:
-- Lounges
-- Bars
-- Double bed
-- Shower

All the best.


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Being based out of Atlanta it is Delta 99.9% of the time. I prefer the A330 Delta One offering more than any other aircraft type. It has tons of room and is really enjoyable. The domestic B767 configuration is the worst though.


----------



## denmarker (Jan 2, 2017)

KS1144 said:


> I have only flown 1st class a few times(business a few as well), but the one that stood out the most obviously was British Airways SFO to London. Pretty amazing flight experience.
> 
> Domestically flew a United 1st class due to being upgraded for cheap and while it was not bad compared to most coach experiences, it certainly didn't feel like "First Class".


I like emirates and british airlines. most asian airlines are service oriented too. being a fond lover of singapore airlines
and i actually use to like Northwest


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

Delta has also been my only experience but overnight from LAX to ATL with the eggshell seat that lays down is pretty nice. I have heard Etihad is the best but also bet a Luftthansa and one of the Korean Air / Singapore Air would be nice too. Seems they aspire to create the old school 1st class experience


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

I live in Dubai so Emirates is my airline of choice. I have flown first a few times when upgraded but business class is 90% of the way there so I wouldn't pay the large bump that it costs for first. 

I've also flown Qatar, which is equally good. 

Virgin business was ok but the seat design is ridiculous. On one flight I was *****ing about it to a "fellow passenger" who I found out later was someone who works in the office of the president of the airline. So they do know. :-d

BA is OK in a no fuss kind of way and I miss the little de facto semi private cabins that you got in the upper deck of a 747 (because of the slope of the roof). They were really private feeling. However, BA is not a reliable airline, what with their bolshevik ever striking staff. 

I flew JAL business class once - they had the best food I have ever had on a plane and I think the smiles their flight crew wore for 12+ hours must be created surgically. ANA was pretty disappointing however.

I avoid US carriers whenever possible.


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Singapore Suites!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

JMann2380 said:


> Singapore Suites!


That's beyond first class
I raise it Etihad Residence


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

chuasam said:


> That's beyond first class
> I raise it Etihad Residence


It is amazing, but not too much different than their regular F. Just more privacy. You still get Dom and Krug in both! You've never flown until you've done a top shelf champagne taste test at 30k feet!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

JMann2380 said:


> It is amazing, but not too much different than their regular F. Just more privacy. You still get Dom and Krug in both! You've never flown until you've done a top shelf champagne taste test at 30k feet!


I've had Dom and Krug and Moet and it all tastes like fizzy sour grape juice. I would much rather have a glass of Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice.


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

chuasam said:


> I've had Dom and Krug and Moet and it all tastes like fizzy sour grape juice. I would much rather have a glass of Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice.


That's just sad. I guess at least add some Grey Goose to the OJ if your flying first class!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

JMann2380 said:


> That's just sad. I guess at least add some Grey Goose to the OJ if your flying first class!


The only Goose I like is Kam's Roast Goose.


----------



## DANinCLE (Oct 13, 2013)

Just took my first private charter. It was awesome.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

DANinCLE said:


> Just took my first private charter. It was awesome.


Is there anyone who doesn't prefer private charters to commercial airlines? LOL

All the best.

If you were born without wings, do nothing to prevent them from growing.
-- Coco Chanel


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

My faves? KLM and Lufthansas to Europe
My son and his family live in Finland.
Worst? FinnAir.Unless you don't mind fly-
ing with drunk Russians!!! Das Vedana

X Traindriver Art


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

My pal's G5


----------



## WatchBill (Dec 19, 2010)

Always liked BA the best. Nicest lounges too.


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

The front row seat in the F/A-18C...


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

Emirates all the way. Got upgraded to their first class cabin and was amazed at the quality and service. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

Etihad or Emirates for me.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

SQ is no. 1 IMO.
If flying biz, go QR.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I haven't flown for years although I'm a private pilot (but not current). Never had to fly for business (I was a financial advisor with a local client base) and prefer to drive anyway. But from what I see now, if I had to fly somewhere far away, I think I'd have to figure out how to do it first or business class. Otherwise, my Lexus LX470 (their version of the Land Cruiser) is plenty luxurious and I never have drunks or crying babies bothering me. ;-) But the best way to travel within the continental US, is my Class B camping van.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

CSG said:


> I haven't flown for years although I'm a private pilot (but not current). Never had to fly for business (I was a financial advisor with a local client base) and prefer to drive anyway. But from what I see now, if I had to fly somewhere far away, I think I'd have to figure out how to do it first or business class. Otherwise, my Lexus LX470 (their version of the Land Cruiser) is plenty luxurious and I never have drunks or crying babies bothering me. ;-) But the best way to travel within the continental US, is my Class B camping van.


Ah, but drunks in nearby cars are a threat.

As for the OP question, does NetJets count as first class?


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

The only way to fly! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

Thai and Asiana have fabulous First Class service. US carriers pale in comparison.


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Private jet or nothing!


I have yet to experience a Private Jet, but it's on the list. 
First class on United and AA more than a couple of times. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

None. Too expensive, and I'm cheap. I will admit popping for biz class returning from Bangkok a few years ago, as the 4 across seating on the 747 over just about killed me.


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)

I’m flying first class for the first time for my honeymoon in December. A lot of Fs in that sentence. Flying Singapore Airlines from LAX to Tokyo then Singapore. Very excited. Booked entirely with points (no way I could spend that money on a flight). I’ll let you know how it goes! Trip isn’t until November though.


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Honestly JAL has yet to be topped for me. Their service is probably the best by far. Wasn’t impressed with Singapore, Etihad, or BA. Etihad has also been cutting back a bit on their business class product. Service is mediocre.

JAL’s hard product isn’t as competitive anymore with Air France, Singapore, and Emirates new upgrades but their service more than make up for it. It just feels genuine even if it’s just training.


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

Emirates have an incredible cocktail bar at the back of the A380, some great networking on a long flight.

But my heart will always belong to Singapore Air. Even the cheapest seat in economy. Too many good experiences and memories.


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

Regular First Class in AA has always been great to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideCRF450 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a peasant. Never flown first class. I bet those in the front of the plane would love to hear my screaming child during takeoff and landing...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

Flew to Europe on a “buddy pass” back in ‘08 with Delta. It was so luxurious to me at that point in my life that I refused to go to sleep, even though it was a red eye.....how can a 21 year old sleep when there’s free drinks. Anyway’s that was a delta and it was great!


----------



## kenng012 (Dec 11, 2018)

I will continue to dream about the day I can fly international first class lmao. Great things to make note of in the meantime!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

CaptainCustard said:


> Emirates have an incredible cocktail bar at the back of the A380, some great networking on a long flight.
> 
> But my heart will always belong to Singapore Air. Even the cheapest seat in economy. Too many good experiences and memories.


Ditto for me on SIA!


----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

se7enfold said:


> Etihad first class takes the cake for me. Got the suite with my wife on our trip to asia. Not my video, but this is what it was like.


One day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo2020 (Aug 5, 2019)

Did first class once to Barcelona using freq. mileage. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Ditto for me on SIA!


Did that include the hostess sitting on your lap?

I know that's what Cap meant when he said too many gooood experiences and memories...


----------



## Woodson (Jul 4, 2019)

Never flown 1st Class. Matter of fact, I prefer not to fly at all. I will admit if I was traveling overseas, I wouldn’t be able to survive in general seating!


----------



## sashko (Apr 20, 2011)

Thai royal silk


----------



## Konbini_Time (Feb 26, 2021)

Am I the only one who feels the Japan carriers ANA & JAL keep the business and 1st class cabins way too warm?


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't see how the objective answer here couldn't be Emirates.


----------



## bitethattire (Apr 17, 2014)

Konbini_Time said:


> Am I the only one who feels the Japan carriers ANA & JAL keep the business and 1st class cabins way too warm?


Most Asian airlines like to keep their cabins too warm. I flew JAL 1st a few years back and was sweating through their pajamas


----------



## rgee2 (Mar 28, 2021)

*Singapore Airlines HANDS DOWN!*


----------

